# Tappan Lake Catfish advice



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

I recently purchased a camper on a bit of land outside Hopedale. I'm planning on stopping at tappan Fri night in my way in and trying for some cats. I'll be off 250, and wondering if I'd be better off fishing on the south of 250 on the main lake, or the north side fishing one of the inlets or coves? Also, when I fish Portage Lakes, where I'm from, live or fresh cut gills are my go to bait, but is this a safe bet for tappan? I'm aware that flatheads are common. Any advice is welcome. I'd hate to waste a night fishing due to ignorance of a new body of water. 

Thanks!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Any of the coves on the north side should produce plenty of channel cats with a possibility of a flathead. Fresh gills will work but if you could get some fresh shad that would be better for channels and flathead both.


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

Are there any bait shops in the area that sell shad, I doubt I'd have time to catch my own. Also do you feel live or fresh cut would be better? I'm a novice regarding flatheads. I can get frozen shad locally and bring it with me if that's OK.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm not sure who carries shad right now, I always get my own. Frozen will work but not as well. This time of year flathead will take a nice piece of fresh cut shad just as well as live shad. Once you get into mid may I would switch to live shad, gills,goldfish and suckers and stop using cut bait for flathead.


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

Awesome thanks for the advice. I usually net my own bait, but I won't have time between leaving work today and getting down south. None of the shops by me are carrying shad at the moment either, live or frozen. I'll see what I can do on the way down, and push come to shove I'll just catch some gills for bait and keep my fingers crossed. Thanks again.


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

T&A bait and tackle in Sherrodsville carries frozen shad.


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Actually I'm pretty sure the shack across from the boat ramp sells frozen shad


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cool I'll give them a call and find out. Hopefully it's not too early in season, as that's why my local shops aren't carrying them. Other than the junk prepackaged shad.


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

I'll garuntee at least one of them has them.


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

Sweet that's awesome. I might buy a few then so I have some for back home till my shop stocks up.


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

Double post


----------



## CHKmate (Jun 18, 2016)

ducky152000 said:


> I'm not sure who carries shad right now, I always get my own. Frozen will work but not as well. This time of year flathead will take a nice piece of fresh cut shad just as well as live shad. Once you get into mid may I would switch to live shad, gills,goldfish and suckers and stop using cut bait for flathead.


How do you catch shad?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Castnet


----------



## CHKmate (Jun 18, 2016)

ducky152000 said:


> Castnet


Got it. In the reservoirs themselves or rivers?


----------



## Quillbilly (May 4, 2012)

If you have a cast net look for balls of shad around the rip rap sometimes right behind the marina is loaded but I'm not sure if you're allowed to catch them there or not


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

Update. We didn't catch a thing haha. It was my fault. I took the advice of the owner of t&a bait and headed to a spot to fish from shore. Unfortunately I overshot his directions by a few hundred yards and wound up fishing in super shallow water. It wasn't until much later in the night that I looked at a depth chart of the lake and realized my mistake. Where he told us to go was 6 feet on average. We were in 3' or less Oh well, leason learned. Thanks to everyone for the advice and direction. And a big shout out to t&a bait and tackle. Super nice guy!


----------

